# weird sound coming from inside new viv



## frogbog (Jul 7, 2011)

I opened one of my new (week old) vivs, and heard a faint little steady squeak or chirp , i thought maybe a cricket, but sounded almost more like a tiny mouse...i dunno hard to explain it.

i poked around the cork bark that it was coming from and it stopped.


could it just be a weird air pocket or something in the cork/foam making that noise as its letting out air/water? 

now i got myself all paranoid. :/ 

everything was baked and boiled , and rinsed thoroughly.

i added dwarf white iso's and silver springs so far, but thats all.. very weird

what could it be?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm what kind of frogs?


----------



## frogbog (Jul 7, 2011)

oh no frogs yet, and the noise was definatly comign from in that tank.. i had my whole head right inside. 

i could hear my azureus calling from the other side of the room over the faint noise i was trying to zone in on.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think you have a creature in your tank 

Can you get behind it to look at the backside of the cork with a flashlight?

ETA: Oh wait, is there water in it? Could it be water/air in a hose?


----------



## frogbog (Jul 7, 2011)

the cork is completely sealed in with foam and silicone.. i dont think there is any room behind it for even a cricket..or FF ,and the back glass in blacked out with silicon too so cant see anything thru the back..


im guessing it has to be on the front of the cork,.. but wedged in to a crevis.. 

if its loud enough for me to hear... i should be able to see it right? 

im gunna be kicking myself if i tear it apart and find nothing.. :/ 
but i guess better safe than sorry


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Since you don't have frogs in there yet, why not just sit on it for a bit to see if you can isolate the sound?


----------



## frogbog (Jul 7, 2011)

yea its hooked up to a misting system and i just did a nice 20 second mist before i started to hear it. 

theres only about an inch of water in the base of the tank

and the foam is all carved , only some parts are covered with silicone, rest is left porous and bare.


----------



## frogbog (Jul 7, 2011)

i isolated it to a single peice of cork bark or surrounding area at least.
the long peice on the right that thins out near the top.. 

right around that top 4" squared area 


online photo sharing


photos upload


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

It doesn't look like there's any way to get behind there. My tentative vote is for air escaping.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

You can always try giving it a CO2 bath. It might kill whatever is in the viv and your plants will love it


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Toxic said:


> You can always try giving it a CO2 bath. It might kill whatever is in the viv and your plants will love it


If I was paranoid enough, I'd go with Toxic's recommendation, otherwise I'd just forget about it...


----------



## frogbog (Jul 7, 2011)

im 90% sure its some kind of air /water bubbling .. but ill give it a dry ice blast just to be sure. the tank wont be seeing frogs for a while anyways.

thanks guys, always so helpful


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

frogbog said:


> oh no frogs yet, and the noise was definatly comign from in that tank.. i had my whole head right inside.


You have way more guts than I do! I'd have been poking at it with a stick! (a long one!)

(I vote air leaking out of something too.)


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

How bout a beetle larvae inside the corkbark? I've had a few manzanita branches emit clicking sounds while laying in storage under my desk. I finally figured it out by holding the branch to my ear. Cracking them released longhorn beetle grubs which my blue tongue lizard relished.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

frogbog said:


> yea its hooked up to a misting system and i just did a nice 20 second mist before i started to hear it.


I bet it's air/water making the noise from your misting nozzle. Assuming your pump/reservoir are lower than the nozzle...once the pressure from your misting pump is removed, back pressure will cause a syphon effect and try to pull air into the line. When it passes through the nozzle and water in the line, it will make a sounds similar to what you are hearing.

Kevin


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's my vote. You may have an entire miniature ecosystem in there. Please don't try to Co2 Bomb it...


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

It could be your cork taking on water and expanding. Also, the lights warming it up could cause this too. It could also be pulling away from the foam a bit in spots. 

I wouldn't be all that concerned about it. I'd just give it a bit of time. Chances are it will stop.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Am i the only one here who kind of hopes its something crazy?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

frogface said:


> It doesn't look like there's any way to get behind there. My tentative vote is for air escaping.


...or a spider.

John


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> ...or a spider.
> 
> John


A squeeking, hissing spider! I'm with Wendy; a poke with a long stick


----------



## frogbog (Jul 7, 2011)

it might be the deadly giant madagascar hissing nematode o.0 !!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Or one of these!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Did you use any hand carved tree fern panels in the viv? Perhaps you trapped one of the Mayan Indians in there!


----------



## kshorey (Feb 4, 2013)

sometimes i have heard noise coming from the expanding foam. as gasses trapped in pockets escape i imagine.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

papajuggalo said:


> Am i the only one here who kind of hopes its something crazy?


I want it to be something crazy but harmless.

It's a Lemur.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

frogfreak said:


> Or one of these!  http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/at...g-inside-new-viv-alien_facehugger_plush_l.jpg



Ok, enough with the self portraits. This is a serious matter.


----------

